# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Voice over Ip στο εξοχικό

## Stavros_Developer

Καλησπέρα σας!
Σκέφτομαι να καταργήσω το σταθερό τηλέφωνο στο εξοχικό μιας και ο γείτονας στο ισόγειο με τον οποίο έχουμε άριστη σχέση όπου ναναι θα βάλει vdsl (μόλις δώσουν ρεύμα στο καφάο δηλαδή) οπότε έχουμε συμφωνήσει να τον πληρώνω εγώ τα 3 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα (πρόγραμμα κατεξοχήν με vdsl - το έχει βάλει άλλος γνωστός 2 χιλιόμετρα πιο πέρα, σε άλλο καφάο βέβαια) και να πέρνω internet από αυτόν (με ethernet καλώδιο).
Εγώ τώρα έχω σταθερό ΟΤΕ και 24άρα που δίνει 6 mbps (όσα και στον γείτονα στο ισόγειο).
Οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε μόλις πάει στα 29999 θα συμφέρει να πέρνω από αυτόν.
Εκεί που δεν ξέρω καθόλου τι παίζει είναι με τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό που θέλω να έχω στο εξοχικό.
Ποιά λύση προτείνετε παιδιά;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jkoukos

Κάνεις φορητότητα αυτόν που έχεις τώρα σε έναν άλλο VoIP πάροχο. Υπάρχουν αρκετοί ελληνικοί (πληροφορίες βρίσκεις εδώ), με τον φθηνότερο να είναι η Omnivoice (3€/6μηνο το πάγιο χρήσης, επιπλέον οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις).

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση.
Δεν πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω αίτηση για κατάργηση της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι. Ζητάς φορητότητα τον αριθμό σου και αυτόματα καταργείται η σύνδεση (και το Internet καθώς ο VoIP πάροχος δεν το προσφέρει) και ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός μεταφέρεται στον νέο.
Φυσικά αν δεν έχει λήξει η περίοδος δέσμευσης, θα κληθείς να πληρώσεις τέλος πρόωρης διακοπής.

----------


## darkmoon

Ωραία οπότε ρωτάω πρώτα πότε λήγει το συμβόλαιο και μετά μόλις λήξει κάνω την αίτηση φορητότητας.
Δεν βλέπω λόγο να πληρώσω penalty.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς μιλάμε πλέον για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι.
Στην αίτηση φορητότητας πρέπει να αναφέρεις και σε ποιον πάροχο πας;

----------


## jkoukos

Την κάνεις κατευθείαν στον νέο πάροχο, δεν μιλάς καθόλου με τον παλιό. Όλα τα αναλαμβάνει ο νέος.

----------


## japetus

Για να καταλάβω λίγο καλύτερα, η omnivoice πχ, δεν παρέχει η ίδια ιντερνετ; Μπορείς απλά να διακόψεις από μια ιδιοκτησία τελείως το τηλέφωνο και το ιντερνετ και να διατηρήσεις παρόλα αυτά τον αριθμό σου με φορητότητα ακόμα και αν παραμείνει ανενεργός (εφόσον δεν υπάρχει ιντερνετ για να χρησιμοποιηθεί);

----------


## netblues

Ακριβως ετσι, εδω και τουλαχιστον 10 χρονια.

----------


## jkoukos

Υπόψη ότι για να δουλέψει η τηλεφωνία της Omnivoice και γενικά η VoIP τηλεφωνία, χρειάζεται σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο.

----------


## netblues

Δεν ειναι προφανες αυτο?
(και για να ειμαστε ακομα πιο ακριβεις,η voip τηλεφωνια δεν χρειαζεται Internet, απλα ενα δικτυο ip).
Με αλλα λογια αν θελουμε να μιλαμε με το γειτονα και εχουμε περασει ενα καλωδιο δικτυου, ειτε εχει internet ειτε δεν εχει, θα μπορουσαμε να μιλαμε μεταξυ μας με τις καταλληλες συσκευες.)
Απλα στην περιπτωση των voip παροχων το "καλωδιο" το αναλαμβανει το Internet (μεχρι τον voip παροχο) και εκεινος αναλμαβανει να μας διασυνδεσει με το υπολοιπο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο)

----------


## jkoukos

Αναφέρομαι σε τηλεφωνία με γεωγραφικό αριθμό, όπως ρωτά ο φίλος παραπάνω. Και όχι δεν είναι προφανές. Δεν έχουν όλοι τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις επί του θέματος.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

jkoukos :Μιας και έχω στο όνομά μου μια ληξιπρόθεσμη οφειλή των 200 ευρώ για άλλο τηλέφωνο ενός μαγαζιού που είχα (κακώς είχα πιστέψει για έναν μήνα τον μαγαζάτορα ότι είχε αλλάξει παροχο) πιστεύεις ότι μπορούν να το μπλοκάρουν από τον οτε;Να κάνω μεταβίβαση σε άλλο όνομα πριν κάνω αίτηση για φορητότητα λέτε;
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει σχέση η μία γραμμή με την άλλη, άσχετα αν σου ανήκουν και οι 2.

----------


## japetus

Αριθμός voip σε περίπτωση που αυτό χρειαστεί, μπορεί να ξαναγίνει φορητότητά του σε παροχο σταθερής;

----------


## stereo

> Αριθμός voip σε περίπτωση που αυτό χρειαστεί, μπορεί να ξαναγίνει φορητότητά του σε παροχο σταθερής;


Ναι, κανονικά

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Πάντως η Omnivoice βλέπω ότι δεν έχει αριθμό που να ξεκινάει από 2410 (μιας και είμαι από Λάρισα).
Να πάω σε κάποια άλλε εταιρεία λέτε;

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry και για το μήνυμα από άλλο account.
Το άφησα να το χρησιμοποιεί ο πατέρας μου αυτό το παλιό account.

----------


## tsatali22

> Πάντως η Omnivoice βλέπω ότι δεν έχει αριθμό που να ξεκινάει από 2410 (μιας και είμαι από Λάρισα).
> Να πάω σε κάποια άλλε εταιρεία λέτε;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Sorry και για το μήνυμα από άλλο account.
> Το άφησα να το χρησιμοποιεί ο πατέρας μου αυτό το παλιό account.


Αν θες να κάνεις μεταφορά τον αριθμό σου στην omnivoice που ξεκινάει από 2410 δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα (εγώ δεν είχα)

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Αν θες να κάνεις μεταφορά τον αριθμό σου στην omnivoice που ξεκινάει από 2410 δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα (εγώ δεν είχα)


Ο αριθμός που θέλω να μεταφέρω ξεκινάει από 23520.

----------


## jkoukos

Οποιονδήποτε σταθερό γεωγραφικό αριθμό μπορούμε να κάνουμε φορητότητα, από/προς οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Δηλαδή θα μπορέσω να κρατήσω τον ίδιο αριθμό;
Αυτό που λένε όλοι οι VOIP πάροχοι για γεωγραφική κάλυψη με νούμερα, και το οποίο είναι πάντα περιορισμένο σε μερικές πόλεις μόνο, είναι για εντελώς καινούριες συνδέσεις και όχι για φορητότητα;
Το έχω καταλάβει καλά;
Μεταξύ modulus και omnivoice ποια μου προτείνετε;
Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, είναι για νέες συνδέσεις. Κάθε πάροχος έχει δικιά του περιοχή αριθμών που μπορεί να δώσει σε νέες συνδέσεις.
Η φορητότητα εξυπηρετεί στο να έχουμε τον αριθμό μας, άσχετα με τον πάροχο που έχουμε.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

> Ναι, είναι για νέες συνδέσεις. Κάθε πάροχος έχει δικιά του περιοχή αριθμών που μπορεί να δώσει σε νέες συνδέσεις.
> Η φορητότητα εξυπηρετεί στο να έχουμε τον αριθμό μας, άσχετα με τον πάροχο που έχουμε.


Πάντως στο site της modulus έχει πακέτο που δεν σου δίνει αριθμό και πληρώνεις μία φορά εφάπαξ 15 ευρώ για την φορητότητα και μετά τίποτα!

0 ευρώ το χρόνο λέει!

Εντυπωσιακό!

----------


## Kapnos

Όταν κάνεις φορητότητα αναγκαστικά πληρώνεις 15€/έτος για το νούμερο με 2 κανάλια. Το πακέτο των 0€ είναι μόνο για εξερχόμενες κλήσεις χωρίς CID.

----------


## Stavros_Developer

Στο site πάντως λέει για 15 ευρώ εφάπαξ.Τσεκαρέ το άμα θες.(πακέτο just call)

----------


## Kapnos

Δεν παρατήρησες τον πίνακα καλά, στο Just Call -> 15€ Εφάπαξ Φορητότητας Αριθμού δεν έχει checkmark, όπως στα άλλα πακέτα, δηλαδή σου λέει αφού δεν έχεις αριθμοδότηση στο πακέτο αυτό δεν μπορείς να μεταφέρεις με φορητότητα και να κουμπώσεις πάνω σε αυτό το πακέτο. Το αντίστοιχο πακέτο με έναν αριθμό και άρα με δυνατότητα φορητότητας είναι το Standard.

----------


## in2dark

Το μονο κοινο της omnivoice και της modulus ειναι οτι ασχολουνται με voip

Οπως και η βουρτσα με την .ουτσα

Δεν υπαρχει συγκριση σε ποιοτητα support και ηχου

----------


## Kapnos

Σίγουρα, η modulus που την δουλεύω 2 χρόνια τώρα με vPBX Enterprise είναι απλά κορυφή.

----------


## stelakis1914

Δοκιμάζω εδώ και περισσότερο από ένα μήνα την OmniVoice και οι αριθμοί της χάνουν σχεδόν κάθε μέρα για 5-10 λεπτά το registration. Τις τελευταίες μέρες άρχισα να δοκιμάζω και την Modulus για να έχω μέτρο σύγκρισης και δείχνει να τα πηγαίνει πολύ καλύτερα.

Χωρίς να έχω βγάλει οριστικά συμπεράσματα κλίνω κι εγώ για την ώρα προς Modulus.

----------


## netblues

Εχοντας δοκιμασει διαφορους, το προβλημα με την omnivoice ειναι οτι εχει συγκριτικα συχνες απωλειες. Για εξερχομενη ειναι μια χαρα, για εισερχομενη ομως για κυριο νουμερο ειναι καπως. Οχι οτι και οι αλλοι δεν εχουν τις δυσκολες ωρες τους, αλλα ισχυει το οτι πληρωνεις, παιρνεις....

Η ephone ειναι επισης πολυ καλη, αν και δεν ενδιαφερεται και πολυ για τελικους χρηστες. Απο καποια πλευρα, καλυτερα (για οσους την εχουν ανακαλυψει) :P

----------


## stelakis1914

Δεν δίνει πολλά στοιχειά αυτή η ephone. Βλέπω χρέωση στις κλήσεις ανά λεπτό ενώ ο ανταγωνισμός έχει ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Επίσης δεν αναφέρει κόστος φορητότητας, διατήρησης αριθμού και αν υποστηρίζει κλήσεις άμεσης ανάγκης.

----------


## netblues

https://www.ephone.gr/ypostirixi/diadikasia-foritotitas

Γιατι να μην υποστηριζει κλησεις αμεσης αναγκης? Ολοι το κανουν αυτο..

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, όλοι και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι θα τερματίσει η κλήση αν υπάρχει σε κάποιον η δυνατότητα.
Π.χ. στην Yuboto δεν γίνονται:



> Σας ενημερώνουμε πως κλήσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης όπως κλήσεις προς το 100, 106, 166, 199, 112, δεν είναι δυνατόν να πραγματοποιηθούν από δίκτυα VoIP.


Στην Modulus γίνονται, αλλά με αστεράκι:



> Η υπηρεσία παρέχει τη δυνατότητα δρομολόγησης κλήσεων ατελώς προς τους αριθμούς έκτακτης ανάγκης, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του Ενιαίου Ευρωπαϊκού Αριθμού Κλήσης Έκτακτης Ανάγκης «112».
> Η διεκπεραίωση των κλήσεων προς τους αριθμούς έκτακτης ανάγκης διέπεται από τους ίδιους περιορισμούς με τις κλήσεις προς άλλους προορισμούς, λόγω της διαμεσολάβησης δικτύων τρίτων και της χρήσης του Διαδικτύου. Συνεπώς,
> υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο οι κλήσεις αυτές να παραδοθούν με καθυστέρηση, ή και να αποτύχουν.


Στην Omnivoice γίνονται, αλλά πρόσφατα ανακαλύψαμε πρόβλημα (δεν το έχουμε ψάξει). Κλπ, σε άλλους.

- - - Updated - - -

Κάτι αντίστοιχο αναφέρει και η ephone:



> Η υπηρεσία παρέχει την δυνατότητα διεκπεραίωσης κλήσεων προς αριθμούς έκτακτης ανάγκης μεταξύ αυτών και του αριθμού 112. Λόγω της νομαδικότητας που χαρακτηρίζει την υπηρεσία ePhoneVoIP (δηλαδή μπορείτε να την χρησιμοποιείτε περιστασιακά και εκτός της διεύθυνσης από την οποία την χρησιμοποιείται μόνιμα), προκειμένου να γίνεται σωστά η διεκπεραίωση των κλήσεων προς αριθμούς εκτάκτου ανάγκης οφείλετε να ορίζετε κάθε φορά που αλλάζετε θέση την περιοχή στην οποία βρίσκεστε. Ειδικότερα σε ότι αφορά εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς τον αριθμό εκτάκτου ανάγκης 112 το EPhone δεν παρέχει την δυνατότητα αποστολής για τα στοιχεία θέσης του καλούντος στην Αρμόδια Αρχή.

----------


## kmpatra

> Αριθμός voip σε περίπτωση που αυτό χρειαστεί, μπορεί να ξαναγίνει φορητότητά του σε παροχο σταθερής;


Κανονικά,οπως ειπε ο stereo,με μια σημείωση: επειδη ειναι αριθμος voip και δεν υπάρχει ενεργος βροχος πλεον,η επαναφορά στην εταιρία σταθερής αντιμετωπίζεται ως νέα σύνδεση*(ουσιαστικά κατασκευάζεται νεος βροχος οπως σε μια καινουργια γραμμη και ο αριθμός μεταφερεται μονο) επομενως χρεώνεται αναλόγως,γυρω στα 70 ευρώ και ισως εξαιρειται και απο προσφορες δωρεαν ενεργοποίησης. Παλιότερα μαλιστα καποιες εταιριες ισως και απο αγνοια ισως και επιτηδες προωθουσαν νεα γραμμη με αλλο αριθμο και το πρωην voip ως 2η γραμμη (με αναλογο επιπλεον παγιο βεβαια).Ειχε αναφερθει περιπτωση εδω που το εκανε η forthnet.

*Το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τους αριθμους που προερχονται απο σταθερη τηλεφωνια με gsm sim (voda και κοσμοτε εχουν τετοια)

----------


## japetus

Από τη στιγμή που μια σταθερή σύνδεση μεταφερθεί/μετατραπεί σε voip και η δρομολόγηση στο νέο νούμερο γίνεται κανονικά, σε πόσο χρονικό διάστημα θα αποδεσμεύσει/κλείσει ο προηγούμενος πάροχος τον βρόχο;
Είναι κάτι που γίνεται αυτόματα μετά την ολοκλήρωση της φορητότητας στον πάροχο voip ή πρέπει ο κάτοχος της γραμμής να ενημερώσει τον προηγούμενο πάροχο σταθερής;

----------


## netblues

Αυτόματα. Πρακτικά καταργείται συστημικά άμεσα. Ως μεικτονομηση όταν και αν χρειαστεί ο βρογχος

----------

